
Ask HN: A programming language with the best community? - peculiar
Is it a bad idea to choose programming language based on the friendliness of its community? Among the mainstream general purpose languages which one would you consider the most friendly and professional?<p>I&#x27;ve been using Go for about 5 years now. And although contribution to the Go Project (when it comes to interaction with Google employees) was the best experience I&#x27;ve ever had in open-source, interaction with the broader community feels like diving into a cesspit full of feces. Is it stupid to stop using the language just because of that?
======
johnny_reilly
That's an interesting question. Actually, from a mental wellbeing standpoint I
can see the merits of a avoiding a language / platform if the community around
it seems unpleasant / abrasive.

FWIW I think the TypeScript community is one of the best out there. I came for
the language, I was delighted by the people <3

------
twobyfour
Absolutely. The dominant tone varies from community to commuity. The end
result is that some communities are more helpful to new members than others;
some are more collaborative and into sharing or open source than others.
You'll find more showboating and chest-beating in some communities than
others. Some simply have higher levels of participation and interaction in IRC
and mailing lists than others.

Obviously, if a technology isn't a good fit for your project, you shouldn't
use it anyway just because of its community. But if you're choosing between
technologies that are both appropriate for a given project (say, Rails vs.
Django for a CRUD web app), community can and should be a major factor -
especially if you're new to the technology.

------
ankurdhama
>Is it stupid to stop using the language just because of that?

Yes.

You will find every kind of people in every community.

~~~
fiedzia
This might be true, but some communities are more attractive than others.
There is a big difference for example between communities created around
things that require an effort to reach for and those that people use because
it is their job, a way to get a job or (worse) are required from them in
school.

Discarding a tool just because you don't like some of its users is childish,
but there is nothing wrong with looking for community that you enjoy.

